# Cub Cadet LTX 1050 Starting, Neutral Problem



## dlink (Apr 3, 2012)

CC LTX 1050VT two years old, about 50 hours. First start try of spring. Engine cranks but won't start. Confirmed no spark. Also, hydrostatic release valve isn't working. Pulls out but transmission appears to remain engaged, wheels don't move. Everything fine mechanically- no bent parts, etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

Sometimes the brake sticks on even when the pedal is up. Try moving the brake linkage at the transmission. Take the blower shroud off the engine and look for damage from mice. They chew on wires and build nests in there.


----------

